# piccoli problemi nvidia e xorg nuova installazione [risolto]

## johnnystuff

Apro questo thread perchè ci sono un po' di cose che mi sfuggono sul funzionamento di xorg. Premetto che ho usato gentoo da semplice user per una decina d'anni, e non ho mai avuto problemi con gli aggiornamenti. Ultimamente sono passato a nvidia, anche per il suo miglior supporto a linux, e ho fatto una installazione ex-novo. Sono rimasto un po' stupito dal fatto di non essere più in grado di far partire X!!!   :Shocked: 

Ovviamente ho seguito le guide e anche lì lo stupore è stato tanto, per esempio nel vedere che si fa ancora riferimento ad hal nonostante non sia manco più in portage!! Altra piccola grande questione: xorg.conf!! Non ho ancora capito perchè si dice che sia deprecato/obsoleto se poi generarne uno e smanettarci dentro a quanto pare è l'unico modo per risolvere i problemi.

Allora, il punto è questo: sono riuscito finalmente a far partire X, dopo aver generato uno xorg.conf tramite mkxf86config emerso per la disperazione. Il problema ora è sistemarlo, perchè nonostante il driver nvidia funzioni, non mi viene caricato il dri e ho problemi con la risoluzione. Vi posto un po' di tutto poi ditemi voi.

make.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> 
> # Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more
> ...

 

un po' di parametri relativi a nvidia dal .config del kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> # CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set
> 
> CONFIG_DRM=y
> 
> # CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set
> ...

 

l'ultimo /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

 *Quote:*   

> [   790.869] 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.10.4
> 
> Release Date: 2011-08-19
> ...

 

e infine il /etc/X11/xorg.conf generato "da me":

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier	"X.Org Configured"
> 
> 	Screen	0	"Screen0" 0 0
> ...

 

ora i problemi principali sono:

1) devo sistemare il xorg.conf relativamente ai font, c'è un modo "intelligente" per farlo o devo eliminare a mano tutte le linee che puntano a path inesistenti?

2) non carica il modulo dri e non capisco perchè

3) la risoluzione è a 1024x768, se provo a cambiarla a 1920x1080 o anche 1680x1050 lo fa ma fa uscire le finestre fuori dal display, in pratica non cambia la risoluzione ma solo la "grandezza del display" che sfora dallo schermo. Inoltre non accetta risoluzioni a 32 bit che credo siano invece le mie, ho quindi lasciato a 24.

4) non ho capito come funziona il supporto al framebuffer. Lo gestisce il kernel o i driver nvidia? Anche le guide sono un po' confuse su questo. Nel manuale quando si parla di grub ti dice quali sono i settaggi per uvesafb o per vesa, ma nella guida agli nvidia-drivers ti dice di disabilitare assolutamente quelle voci. In ogni caso attualmente non va.

Vorrei inoltre capire perchè prima di generare il xorg.conf non c'era verso di far partire X.

Grazie per i chiarimenti  :Smile: Last edited by johnnystuff on Thu Dec 01, 2011 5:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

Mi pare che hai creato un file xorg.conf troppo "carico" e datato.

Dellw sezioni fonts ed input devices puoi fare benissimo a meno.

Per la configurazione guarda qui.

Alcuni driver proprietari richiedono che xorg.conf per alcune sezioni sia creato comunque, forse perchè sono dirver proprietari.

----------

## johnnystuff

ti ringrazio per il link, ero troppo abituato alla perfezione delle guide di gentoo per fidarmi di altro. Il wiki sinceramente non l'avevo mai letto, ora me lo sono stickato, ma la vera marcia in più di gentoo (oltre a gentoo asd) è sempre stata il forum e anche questa volta direi che non si può negare  :Wink: 

ho risolto più o meno tutto, pulito xorg.conf e appena finito di emergere kde ma ora non ho tempo per fare verifiche varie, il [risolto] lo metto presto

intanto mi sapresti dire un altro metodo più "moderno" per generare il xorg.conf? magari qualcosa "made in nvidia" se esiste   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

non uso nvidia quindi non ho idea. Spero che qualche invidioso si faccia avanti...

Bada che il wiki adesso è "ufficiale" (e temo sarà una scusa in più per non aggiornare le guide).

----------

## spillo

In verità il "made in nvidia", per la mia esperienza personale, è proprio non usare xorg.conf... e da parecchio tempo ormai!

Mi ha sorpreso che non ti funzionasse.. Per curiosità, che modello hai e che versione del driver usi?  :Smile: 

----------

## johnnystuff

ho una GTX560Ti frozr II i driver sono quelli presenti in portage attualmente, i 285.05.09-r1 e col settaggio da xorg.conf vanno benissimo

in ogni caso anch'io sono curioso di capire perchè non andava senza

----------

## djinnZ

oblsolescenza programmata

e per ricordare lo slogan di una famosa pubblicità, quasi sempre messa in chiusura di carosello, guardacaso, "basta la parola!".  :Twisted Evil: 

Su alcune schede (a quanto pare non dipende dal chip ma dalle schede, ovvero dal vendor id) sembra che sia necessario (e poco conta che siano ati od nvidia) perché l'autoriconoscimento sembra non funzionare.

----------

